# The rest of the Cockatiel flock [PHOTOS]



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thought I would post photos of the older Cockatiels since I have been posting photos of the babies. 

*Freddy*



















*Emmit

*


















*Ella

*







*

Charlie

*









*Larry*










*Mali*



















*Tilly*



















*Theo*



















*Shiro*




























*Rosalie*



















*Basil*


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww wow so cute cute, very adorable


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i love all of your tiels. theyre all pretty... makes me want more


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I love your tiels, they are so beautiful! Mali and Shiro are my favorites though.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Oooh I think Tilly is pretty, but they're all so handsome and adorable. You must be so proud


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Verry preaty flock! I just put a downpayment on a bird for my wife, I am hoping that it will be a female version of your Charlie. She (I hope its a female) isn't ready to bring home yet, and she has alot more yellow on her.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous. What a brilliant variety of colorations in your flock! I've never seen one like Shiro; is that a little grey mask? And Theo has such beautiful scalloping on his back. You must be so proud!


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

They are all so cute but I would have to say my fav. is Emmit. He's just stunning.


----------



## harrylee (Dec 17, 2010)

Bird are very wonderful creation of god. I like Cockatiels. All picture are so nice. I watch before Cockatiels picture but this are so nice. Excellent picture all. Thank your for sharing here.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They look good  You have so many cute tiels


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

mpayjr said:


> I love your tiels, they are so beautiful! Mali and Shiro are my favorites though.


I have to agree...they are all very beautiful, but Mali reminds me of my Stormy and I thinks she is gorgeous and Shiro is stunning...I have never seen a tiel like Shiro either.


----------

